# Fake Clenbuterol ( Sopharma Bulgaria )



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Got this Sopharma Clenbuterol and am just wondering whether it is real or fake. The pack is very different from all those I have seen by the same company. I have attached 4 images ( 1st and 2nd show the common Sopharma clen and the 3 rd and 4 th show my clen. Please help. Used 60 mcg today for the 1st time. Sweating a bit but nothing else....

please help


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

please help!


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

someone help please?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure mate.I've got the 1s in the first pic n they work grand,what date is on ur box,maybe new packaging


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Anthony, their expiry date is 07/2013... Took it 1st time today, split the dose throughout the day and did total of 60 mcg. Minor sweating ( may be psychological ).


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

I get trembling in the hands. Drop a couple & see if you get the shakes


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Will do that tomorrow by taking the whole dose at once...

What really confuses me is the difference in the pack and the tab stripes.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

My guess is it is just the same stuff but made for export; remember pharma companies will commonly supply different countries...

Although not impossible, I can't see why anyone would go to the bother of faking something that is so cheap and readily available...


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

its real, got the same. Wait till you get to 120 you'll notice it then


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

rs007 said:


> My guess is it is just the same stuff but made for export; remember pharma companies will commonly supply different countries...
> 
> Although not impossible, I can't see why anyone would go to the bother of faking something that is so cheap and readily available...


Was thinking the same. The thing is that clen being so cheap itself is not worth such a quality pack. I hope the stuff is real


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Virtus said:


> its real, got the same. Wait till you get to 120 you'll notice it then


Nice, thanks for confirming. Will try it in couple of days


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

anyone else seen this one before?


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

anyone else used/seen it?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just eat afew.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

As RS has said, it's exactly the same (except the packaging) but it's for export.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

mate just try them u will soon know trust me, pop 100mcg and if u dont feel ready to do a marathon with trembles then they r sh*t


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

kelvinseal said:


> mate just try them u will soon know trust me, pop 100mcg and if u dont feel ready to do a marathon with trembles then they r sh*t


took 100 mcg. Took 60 mcg in the morning and 40 mcg an hour later...Nothing happening


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

anyone else used it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 respected members have confirmed that they are real and just have packaging that is used for export.


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

The source provides 100 tabs in one box. What is killing me is that

All of the 10 packs have the same id manufacturing number..


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

you obv dont seem convinced with them no-matter what people say so why not bin them and get some diff stuff?


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Heard sopharma is great clen. Just the pack and these

Things concern me


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I have used em before and they were fine


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

To add to the confusion my boxes have english on one side and Bulgarian on the other side.

My English side is exactly as in your photo number 1. But my Bulgarian side is different to your pic in number 3.

Is there a bar code on the end of the box?


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

there is a barcode, sure. The packaging is very professional! In addition, felt the sides at 80-100 mcg but only for a week or so...Does having no sides later on mean the stuff is not working?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

I take mine two days on two days off. Only one tablet a day. I really respond to it and lean up fast. I get no shakes from this clen unlike Spiropent.


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

roadwarrior said:


> I take mine two days on two days off. Only one tablet a day. I really respond to it and lean up fast. I get no shakes from this clen unlike Spiropent.


so is it true that the receptors only need 48 hours to clear up? I have read about this sonewhere. So you start with 20 then 40, two days off then 60,80 , two days off and then 100,100 and so on?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

In the old days we used it two days on two days off two tabs a day (40mcg). I've never used more than this.

I use Tesco sleep aid in my days off too as it help clear the receptors.


----------



## Amanda jean (Jul 16, 2011)

asertus said:


> anyone else used/seen it?


I've gotten the same thing. Same packaging. Its real, and does work. I dont feel anything until i get to 120. Then its all jitters.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

if it helps, googled clenbuterol and on the first site the same packaging came up.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

using Sopharma clen myself, and by box came with 6x blister strips of the far right picture, with the remaining 4x strips of the 2nd picture.

a find of mine who bought the same said the blister strips in the 2nd picture are fake, batch 530205, so i decided to drop 120mcg of them to try out. An hour later my hands were shaking that badly i struggled txting my him to say hes talking out his **** lol........ and then about 3 hours later the sweats came!

i cant see there being any fakes around, legits are cheap as chips so no money to be made in counterfeits?

also the fair right blister strip design have a long expiry date than the other strip, so could just be a change in packaging.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Used it, its fine mate, up your dose till you fell it.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Some people were saying it is underdosed, comparing that clen with the 'chinese clen', it seems like a totally different drug


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Brotein said:


> Some people were saying it is underdosed, comparing that clen with the 'chinese clen', it seems like a totally different drug


recently got some chinese clen to try, 40mcg stuff. Was completely underdosed and useless. Seems like chinese clen, ephs etc have all gone or are going down the pan.

would stick with pharma clen even if it is more expensive.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> recently got some chinese clen to try, 40mcg stuff. Was completely underdosed and useless. Seems like chinese clen, ephs etc have all gone or are going down the pan.


I took some Yansuan 40mcg tabs recently. I had never run clen before and was taking as much as 6 tabs (240mcg) a day. I didn't feel much. Some mild shakes on days 3 & 4 and that was about it. Negatively affected my cardio and weight training though. Didn't help accelerate fat loss beyond what I can do naturally so binned it.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I used a Sopharma Clen recently on the assurance (from a good source) that it was legit - pharma grade blah blah. Having not taken Clen for about 6 months i tried 2 tabs (40mcg). Nothing. Next day 4 tabs , nothing. Gave up. Week later tried 5 or 6 tabs (100-120mcg) and nothing. Dont tell me that fresh receptors need more than that to create some serious sides.

All the good clen i ever had made me hot, shaky, etc. This did nothing. To top it all off i crunched a pill in my mouth and it tasted of nothing more than "slightly sweet and powdery"

Here are the offending items, soon to go into the bin...


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Dont forget everyone has a different tolerance takes me 140-160 to just gently shake but my mate is shaking and feels like death on 120mcg,Gotta agree what is it with the chinese clen and eph at the min.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree about personal tolerances, however I have taken about 2 years ago 2 x 40mcg of the chinese clens (little white pot with crappy sticker in chinese writing) and they left me feeling pretty hot & jittery.

At best this Sopharma batch are heavily underdosed, and the taste of the pill was a bit of a giveaway....


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Here are the offending items, soon to go into the bin...


Yep. Those are identical to the junk Sopharma's I got. Ran at up to 200mcg a day and nothing. Batch number (090110) and expiry (01/2013) identical and in the same place. Mild sweet taste. Can post pics if you want. The genuine ones I've seen have the expiry and batch #'s embossed on the press-through side, not printed on the foil side.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

oh good....!

(** sound of packets hitting the bottom of the office bin **)

Good job i have some superclen left over :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> I used a Sopharma Clen recently on the assurance (from a good source) that it was legit - pharma grade blah blah. Having not taken Clen for about 6 months i tried 2 tabs (40mcg). Nothing. Next day 4 tabs , nothing. Gave up. Week later tried 5 or 6 tabs (100-120mcg) and nothing. Dont tell me that fresh receptors need more than that to create some serious sides.
> 
> All the good clen i ever had made me hot, shaky, etc. This did nothing. To top it all off i crunched a pill in my mouth and it tasted of nothing more than "slightly sweet and powdery"
> 
> ...


in your SoPharma box, are your strips all the same design or do you have ones with the writing going side ways, rather than diagonal?

just that ive found these tabs stronger, and as my source packs 100x tabs into a box that states 60x tabs you may have a mixture of both blister strip designs. Worth alook.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did a quick search, they look like these;


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got these, and I've never taken Clen before.

I took 100mcg today, and no shakes at all.

I assumed they were real, because I've been getting little headaches and I thought that was a known side. Could be the dbol giving the headaches though?

I'm wondering if mine are real.

I'll do 120mcg tomorrow and see if I get any shakes.... what else should I be looking out for?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> did a quick search, they look like these;


also, someone told me these style of blist packs were fake, so i dropped 120mcg all in one go. An hour later i struggled txting the bloke to give him a bollocking as my hands were shaking that much! lol

i very much doubt there are any fake pharma clen around, its just too cheap to produce and no money in it for producing counterfeits.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> The genuine ones I've seen have the expiry and batch #'s embossed on the press-through side, not printed on the foil side.


Useful thanks. Cant believe they have bothered to fake clen. Especially with all the legit packaging etc

:no:


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> in your SoPharma box, are your strips all the same design or do you have ones with the writing going side ways, rather than diagonal?
> 
> just that ive found these tabs stronger, and as my source packs 100x tabs into a box that states 60x tabs you may have a mixture of both blister strip designs. Worth alook.


Sadly, all diagonally printed.....both boxes (each one is crammed full of strips too....)!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Sadly, all diagonally printed.....both boxes (each one is crammed full of strips too....)!


whats the serial numbers on the strips, both boxes. I'll check what mine are, got a box myself.

just checked, ive got 5x strips of each type, but...my diagonal printed strips have the batch & expiry date printed on the opposite side to yours. My are printed at the top of the strip on the side where u can see the tablets.

660510-05/2013


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

090110-01/2013

same on all strips/boxes i have


----------



## black1- (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, I intend to take this style:

1st 20mcg

2nd 20mcg

3rd 20mcg

4th 20mcg

5th 20mcg

6th 40mcg

7th 40mcg

8th 40mcg

9th 40mcg

10th 40mcg

11th 60mcg

12th 60mcg - *20/08/2011*

13th 60mcg

14th 60mcg

15th 60mcg

16th 80mcg

17th 80mcg

18th 80mcg

19th 80mcg

20th 80mcg

21st 100mcg

08/20/2011 - still nothing

I increase the dose? or is it also false?

(sorry for my English)


----------



## JudomanNick (Aug 22, 2011)

Got it took seven 140 mcg, no affect at all.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Im using the diagnol blistered clen

Exp 05/2013

Also have another batch exp 10/2014

80mcg split and i cant keep the fingers still,

So im confused as to why you think there fake


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

DrRinse said:


> Yep. Those are identical to the junk Sopharma's I got. Ran at up to 200mcg a day and nothing. Batch number (090110) and expiry (01/2013) identical and in the same place. Mild sweet taste. Can post pics if you want. The genuine ones I've seen have the expiry and batch #'s embossed on the press-through side, not printed on the foil side.


Got same batch number and expiry date... 100 crammed into a box

had 7 x 20mg this morning - not a sausage.. ever so very slightly raised body temp but think that was because office was hot but nothing like the Clen a mate let me try before I bought the Sopharma ones


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

When should clen be taken? Is it best to take the whole dose an hour before the gym?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

must admit im not too keen on the SoPharma Clens anymore, seems to be alot of doubt flying around for my liking.

For one i think they (sopharma) are one of the handful of pharma grade companies produced Clen, maybe the only one, as Clen has no place in medical practice anymore, so its only being produced for the black market, so ive heard?

two, if it is only really being produced for the black market and not for medical reasons, why are there two different types of blister packs? Ive heard one style is for export and the other for domestic use, but why? Why would they do that, makes no sense?

honestly think i'll stick with UniPharm T3 from now on.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I took these Bulgarian ones 2 years ago, thought they were crap compared to the 40mcg Chinese ones.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well im on 80mcg at the moment and im not feeling a thing either, i think my stuff is fake too.

Going to taper up to 140mcg but i doubt it will make any difference, heres what ive done so far.

Day 1 - 40mcg

Day 2 - 40mcg

Day 3 - None

Day 4 - None

Day 5 - 80mcg

Day 6 - 80mcg


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

asertus said:


> took 100 mcg. Took 60 mcg in the morning and 40 mcg an hour later...Nothing happening


Im using sopharma clen at the moment, took 100mcg today, actually fell asleep, my packaging is different to yours though


----------



## ibr2k1 (Dec 11, 2011)

hi asertus i bout the same kind Clenbuterol ( Sopharma Bulgaria ) and i want to to take it please advice me from ur experience is it fake or not and did u achieve a good results?


----------



## ibr2k1 (Dec 11, 2011)

please answer me guys i need to know if it is fake i will change it to the German one i just took 7 tablet until now


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

asurtus,using these now at 120 and no problem,


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely 100% real mate, sopharma have never let me down with clenbuterol


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Clen looks good..... How was it?


----------



## sconcau84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello, what about on this winstrol?

Is good???


----------

